# Merrick Dog Food question



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

has anyone's dog gotten gases from it have been giving this food for about four years already i am thinking of switching it too natural balance the limited ingredients or pinnacle. Small dogs


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I've known many dobermans who have been very gassy on Merrick


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have heeler so this may not be relevant, but i also feed merrick (the BG line) Izze was quite gassy on it for the first week or 2 I was on it but it seemed as tho her system has evened out on it,


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

I plan to change they food for natural balance,nature;s variety, or pinnacle my older dog has done great on them before i found merrick which is cause stomach upset plus vet visits for my older dog was doing great on it but started having problems with it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

DFA (dog food advisor) says merrick is a five star food (I'm talking about the before grain, not their five star food, which is rated 4 stars ... The canned version is rated 5 stars) 

RhodesianRB >>> I'd be interested to know where you get the information that merric is crappy food, it's definitely better then natural balance which is mostly potato based protien, not meat. Not that that's bad persay, but I like signifigant amount of meat in my DF.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

its a good food as long as your dog can handle it not gases at least not frequently mine started getting them pretty bad


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess mine have iron stomachs lol, as long as it doesn't have grain or too much fish in it, Izze will eat it .


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RhodesianRB said:


> That is because it is a crappy food, silly marketing machine. I can't believe pay those prices for those foods.


So....do yourself a favor and don't buy the food. Very simple, isn't it?  

Like dogdragoness, I've had excellent luck with the Merrick BG line, and my GSD can eat it and he can barely eat anything without having an upset.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Lazy G>>> i have a question, possibly in the future, I *might* be adopting a collie, & as my research tells me, they have probs from bloat & BG has yeast in it, which expands. Now I have always wet my girls' food (they get it with canned) bc as I understand, ANY dog can bloat & my little rescue (we don't know for sure) might be mixed so we just don't want to take a chance, they also get fed only once a day in the evening so they have all night to digest their food before any activity.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

RhodesianRB said:


> I didn't compare it to Natural Balance which is also junk. Merrick is a marketing company. How can you take a company seriously that names its foods such childish names. As for the DogFoodAdvisor, he is a dentist who is a self-proclaimed "expert label reader". What a joke that site is. Not one food is actually tested, in fact he never even sees the food in person. Labels are labels and they mean next to nothing without knowing the weights of the ingredients. He doesn't even calculate protein, fat and carbohydrates properly. It should be done based on calories not weight. That is Nutrition 101. Also where does he come up with these red flag ingredients? So stupid. Why doesn't he red flag herbs that are in dog food. None actually do anything and many are toxic. He worries about beet pulp which actual science has proven is the best fiber.


I'm curious as to your credentials. You are calling these foods crap and dog food advisor a joke--so may be a good idea to explain why you are more qualified than they are and why you know more than these well known reputable companies that created these foods. 

Or are you the developer of Ol Roy trying to use reverse psychology?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Merrick isn't a big company, they are locally owned (for me anyways) based out of amarillo tx, as for the names then you must not like solid gold either & it's cutesy names. There is a lot worse out there then merrick.

DFA takes BOTH calories/protien/carbs & weight ratio into consideration when rating a food. I should know as I visit that site like .... Once a day lol. There are a lot more "true" marketing companies out there then merrick, but as long as my dog eats it then I'll keep feeding it to her, plus her physical heath didn't change when I switched from TOTW (which is OWNED by a sketchy company, Diamond) her eyes are bright, her coat glossy & she has no "doggy" smell. Plus if something was wrong with the food she wouldn't eat it, but so far she scarfs it up.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

RhodesianRB said:


> The DogFoodAdvisor does not analyze calories what he does is adjust the metric for moisture. The guy is a fraud. He even admits he has no expertise in canine nutrition. Why would anyone take his advise?


Fair enough, what experience do YOU have? Are you an expert in canine nutrition? I go to the site to get the low down on ingredients & such. But he is right fresh meat loses it a weight during cooking, he's right then he says thy meat meals are the dominant ingredient.


----------

